# got the fatmat in today



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

100sqft pack of fatmat extreme, came with a free roller and cutting knife $125 shipped

The music sounds so alive now, the difference is incredible. I literally had chills going down my spine the entire test drive, no matter what cd I had in or what song was playing.
Some advantages:
1. less road noise
2. components are louder, tighter, and the bass is much stronger even at the same eq settings
3. the components can handle more bass now, so I can turn it up on the headunit and get even more
4. the sub is stronger
5. the door panels don't rattle anymore
6. when the trunk and doors close it sounds much more "solid"
7. with the music blaring, you stand outside the car and can hear it, no rattles, and it's pretty quiet. Then when you open the door you just get this overpowering wave of sound
8. it only added 12lb!

Here are some pics (ok I went a little overboard with the camera, so sue me)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

sek-z


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Damn man, I need to get some deadening in the near future...Im almost done my system and the entire car rattles so bad. Im prob gonna have to hit u up in some time to see where you got it from b/c my car needs it real bad...the 2 L5's in the trunk are fuckin nuts.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow awesome. I have wanted to do that to all my cars. Never got around to it though.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Did you do the interior of the cab too?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no I just did what you see in those pics, the trunk and front doors. I still have another 50sqft left though, and I plan on doing the pillars, floor (just the floor in front of the front seats), and the roof if I can.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

nice


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

That's awesome, almost makes you not want to put the doorpanels back on cuz it looks so coool.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Just finished the ceiling, floor (just the part in front of the front seats), and b-pillars (no I wasn't trying to make the roof look pretty, it's covered up anyway, that's why I wasn't worried about the jagged edges on the back part )


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Haha, overkill anyone?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hm, whats that silver bracket in the 3rd pic? looks like it mounts something...

never seen the interior of the newer sentras, so im curious of what it is...

OH, and does the roller that came with it suck? i know when i got my Dynamat trunk kit, i got ther wooden roller, and it broke in 10 minutes.....and i had to get the more expensive "Professional Installer" roller....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it might be overkill, but this is one fatass sub

the bass gets louder and punchier the more I mat, so I'm going to keep finding places to put it until I run out 

That silver bracket holds the sunglass holder and map lights. I don't have a pic of the assembly in the car, but you can see the hole for it on the pic of the ceiling lining when it's laying on the ground. I took that silver bracket off while I matted, which is why it isn't in the second to last pic.

I did the pillars because I wanted to get out and kick the pillar when I was driving for 7hrs on Sat, that thing rattled like a bitch. No more rattles = good


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

This may be a weird question..

Does it sound like your auditioning a sub in a test room? Like in the local car audio shop the bass is insanly loud, crips, clear. I get in my car and the bass sounds like total ass.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Actually it's the opposite for me

In a test room subs are quiet, they have absolutely no power down low, and they sound like ass. Even before the fatmat the bass was clear, precise, loud as all hell and got loooooow. Now it's even more so.

Maybe this is just because I'm comparing my sub to the jl w0, RF, or whatever other crap they have playing in the sound room


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Arg, I guess my sub isnt meant to do any SQ at all then...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what do you have?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

mat under your hood, so its silent as heck inside


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you can't use normal matting for the bottom side of the hood, I would have to go buy more matting to do it there, stuff that's intended for the kinda heat you get on the underside of a hood.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I've got a 15" Kove Armageddon M series.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

hey sr20demon, this might sound stupid but what holds the mat in place? Is it sticky or somethin on one side? And, is installing that stuff hard?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

K well Honest, idk if many 15" subs are really made for SQ, most of them are for SPL, and loud they get. 96sentra, the stuff is really easy to install, can be a pain sometimes, yeah one side of it is sticky and you peel that side off and apply it on. Also using a roller helps to ensure no bubbles as well as a good stick


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah it's sticky on one side and has an aluminum backing on the other side


----------

